# PCI FireWire expansion card driver needed



## lucifre (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello,
I have a Agere FW323 - 05 2 PCI firewire card, the problem is that i can't find a driver for it. I want to uninstall this card from one PC and put it into another... Can anybody show me where i can obtain this driver?

I checked the agere systems website... but it no longer exists i think:upset:

thanx for help


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

This may answer your question http://www.driverrequest.com/htmlexports/html/forum_1455.html.


----------

